# AISC STEEL MANUAL (PDF FORMAT)



## K. Gandhi (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello,

Does anyone have the AISC Steel Book in (PDF FORMAT) 9th or 13th Edition?

If so contact me.

Thanks,

KG


----------

